

The Neurological Roots of Genius - mhb
http://www.sciam.com/article.cfm?id=high-aptitude-minds&sc=MND_20080731

======
robg
_People often overestimate the importance of intellectual ability. Practice
and perseverance contribute more to accomplishment than being smart does._

~~~
mynameishere
Is it even possible to use a modifier like "more" when discussing two
necessary conditions?

